# Needle Valve



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anybody have an extra needle valve I could buy for a couple bucks at the meeting?

Also, I'm interested in trying to find a 2.5lbs CO2 tank...


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Erik,

I have a Clippard needle valve I can sell you at my cost (never used). It has 10-32 threads on it, so you'll need a reduction bushing. I have a 1/8" to 10-32 if you want. Together it will be under $10. If you're interested, I'll dig out my old invoice and find out how much.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Let me make one final search around my parent's house and see if I didn't leave one lying around there. I'll post a reply no later than 6:00pm tomorrow.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Erik,

If you want it and have a nice petite nana and/or some HC, I'll trade you straight across.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I completed my search, Russ....no needle valve. I have some petite nana with your name on it!


----------

